# Movie Theater Shooting



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Remember not long ago it there was a guy that shot someone in the movie theater because he was on his cell phone? I knew there was more to the story. I am sure it all STARTED over the cell phone but what I can make out of the video is the victim was the aggressor. He turned around behind him and looks like he struck at the older guy(that had a gun) and then took the popcorn from the older guy and threw it at him. The older guy said he thought the other guy had a weapon or something in his hand as well.. The guy that got shot was even ridiculing him before hand for telling the movie manager on him for using the phone. So he was mad the guy went and told on him.

Here in MY opinion. The guy asked the guy to stay off his phone(reason I don't go to movies because everyone is on them) He wouldn't get off so the old guy went to tell on him. When he got back, the guy started berating him for telling. Then they had a few words and the guy with phone struck at him, then grabbed the popcorn out of his hands and threw it at him. And "apparently" had something in his hand... So it's not like he was on his phone and when he wouldn't get off the guy shot him.. Gotta love the media.. Truth be told the guy was an asshole just by the way he was acting.. Did he deserve to get shot? I don't know, I wasn't there. Sure makes you think about what the media would do to YOU if something were to happen and you had to uae your firearm.. You need to ALWAYS figure you are being filmed... Here is a link, chek it out for yourselves. This should turn out to be an interesting thread!! Police interviews, surveillance video played in court - FOX 13 News


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

PrepConsultant said:


> Did he deserve to get shot? I don't know,


Watching that Video, knowing the theatre was dark and seeing the testimony that the guy with the cell phone was being an ass... Yea, shoot him. You do not become aggressive like him unless you are willing to take upon yourself the consequence of being a moron. Maybe people will just figure out how to treat each other respectfully.... once all the disrespectful ones are shot. (I am now on the list... dammit!)


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

A further note on common respect. Those who know how to defend themselves and whom have defended others are typically more tolerant and less hostile.

I spent some time in Provo Utah, I hate to say it but I hated that area, I hated the people. No one knew the concept of common respect. If you bump into me and make me spill my drink, help me clean it up and say sorry. I will say its cool and move on! I worked at a warehouse at the time for electrical supply. I also had a cute little thing for a wife that a common joke would be how they are "Sleeping with my wife". I would tell them that is an inappropriate joke and just put up with the immaturity for a bit. After a while I tired of it over the course of a few weeks and one of them kept it going. He liked seeing me get more tired of it. So one day, I chased him down. Took him down nicely and put him in a chokehold that would have put him under if I wanted. I have never seen a "grown man" cry like he did, and tell me "You don't choke people". The concept of him being an asshole was lost on him. I swear it is better to grow up in a ghetto where you will get shot for not having respect than to grow up a bully because you have never really gotten into a fight your entire life. Hell if I really wanted to hurt that guy I would have, he was lucky I can control myself and keep myself limited.

The whole popcorn bully thing threw me into rant mode... sorry.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Some people are just assholes. if the truth is know, he bullies others and thought this 70 something year old fell was an easy target.. Maybe he will think twice next time.. Personally, I think many MORE assholes need to be shot and it might open up a few eyes and they will think more.. Probably not though, people are too stupid!! I seen something this morning where a lady said she had the absolute worsth moment of her life. I was thinking someone died or got hurt.. Nope, she dropped her IPhone in 3ft of snow.. That is the kind of people we are dealing with now. Too bad it didn't get wet and somehow shock the hell out of her!!


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

The guy was rude and is now dead his wife is widowed his daughter has no father. The wife was also shot through the hand and no alleges she was at all aggressive. This guy will probably be toast however my understanding is all participants were white so Eric Holder won't be involved.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

retired guard said:


> The guy was rude and is now dead his wife is widowed his daughter has no father. The wife was also shot through the hand and no alleges she was at all aggressive. This guy will probably be toast however my understanding is all participants were white so Eric Holder won't be involved.


I hate to say it Retired Guard but if we side with a Bully instead of standing up to them they will just breed this kind of behavior into our society. Yes I feel for the daughter, Yes I feel for the wife both are friendly fire to the asshole that should have been a man and got off his dam phone. They do not show that add to "Please turn off your phone" because people did not pay to enjoy a night out watching a movie.

A Bully is a bully no matter what responsibilities he signed up for be it family or duty. Military, LE, Civilian you can color them the same and paint ASSHOLE across their head.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

It did go a lot farther than it should have. There will always be the people that say "He didn't have to shoot him." How do we know? We weren't there. It was a dark theater and the 'victim" was younger and bigger than the older guy and I'm sure the older guy was intimidated.. People think they can treat people however they want and get away with it. Looks like he picked the wrong old guy to deal with. You would think if the wife was there, she would have asked her husband to put the phone away. Truth be told, she was probably instigating it..

Then you have the ones that listen to the media like they were spreading the gospel and already have the guy convicted. All the anti gun ****s are saying "SEE SEE, I TOLD YOU, GUNS ARE THE DEBIL!" and then people that say "He didn't have to shoot him." We don't know what happened and probably will never know the whole truth.. I hate to say it (not really) I don't feel sorry for the guy that got shot. I feel for his family but not for him..


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Starting to look like the dude deserved to be shot. 
You'll have to excuseme if I don't have any empathy for his poor wife and daughter. At this point in my life I am beyond caring.
Besides we don't know what kind of people they are anyway. For all we know they could be pieces of shit too.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Arizona Infidel said:


> Starting to look like the dude deserved to be shot.
> You'll have to excuseme if I don't have any empathy for his poor wife and daughter. At this point in my life I am beyond caring.
> Besides we don't know what kind of people they are anyway. For all we know they could be pieces of shit too.


You never know. Only what the media WANTS you to know so they can manipulate..


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

My last ex wife (yea I get around dammit), went to a local bar with me one night. I tell this story to highlight the roll of these woman. She looked around the bar and found the biggest scariest dude she could. She then took over the guys place at the bar as he went to the bathroom. (I was telling her we needed to find another place as he returned due to the keys he had left to keep his spot, some woman do not listen (hence the ex-wife, I make bad decisions...)) When he returned he was pissed and dragged his keys from in front of her staring deep into her and then me. She turned to me to say " I am not trying to get you into a fight", "Yea bitch you are" I returned. I told her to pay her bill and walked out, that was our second date and it never happened again as she understood I would protect her if she deserved it but if she started the fight she could take the beating.

What she did not know is that he (Eric) and I had a mutual friendship of respect. He taught combatives on a base near me and I tell you, if I had not known him and we got into it. It would have been a rumble I would not have wanted to be part of. Dude is a badass.

Edit: I realize this is an overshare but I just wanted to mention why I made this bad decision to marry her, she was a brown skinned jordanian russian.... Beautiful and had the coooooolest dad ever. Still doesn't fix crazy.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Dam this is one badass thread. I'm so scared I'm going to go have dinner.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not saying I would have used a gun. But To billy bad boy send another text why don't you. Wait you can't your dead.
Another tough guy that thinks rules do not apply to him gone the world Might be better off.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The guy who was texting was doing so before the movie started. No house rule against that.
The alleged shooter is a retired cop, a captain.
He had a gun in a place that, reportedly, did not allow weapons.

The shooter reported the texting to theatre personnel, and returned to his seat and continued to hassle the victim.
A confrontation ensued and the shooting resulted.

Now--- why didn't Reeves (the shooter) simply move to another seat?

I am not taking sides 
.
According to news reports, the shooter has hassled other movie patrons about phone use, texting, in the past.

Does he have -texting rage--???

Why did the victim throw popcorn at the shooter?

A lot to be learned about this. 

Does that act justify a shooting?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Anyone know what movie they were watching? It could give you a whole new look at the situation. If it was anything w/ Will Ferrell I completely understand.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Mish said:


> Anyone know what movie they were watching? It could give you a hold new look at the situation. If it was anything w/ Will Ferrell I completely understand.


LOL, I think it was Lone Survivor..


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> LOL, I think it was Lone Survivor..


Hmmmm....*Lone Survivor
*


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

I think Will Ferrel would have been a good choice to replace Mark in that movie. With his 6 pack Abbs and... yea.. ok nevermind.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Mish said:


> Hmmmm....*Lone Survivor
> *


How bout that..Little ironic!!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Told you the movie they were seeing would hold some answers....lol


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

It seems that a witness has quoted the shooter as saying "I'll teach you to throw popcorn at me!" Just before shooting. If this witness is credible it blows self defense out of the picture.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I wasn't there but from what I saw int he video, he was shot right after he threw the popcorn. I wouldn't of thought he would have had time to say it before he pulled the weapon and shot him. It just seemed like it happened real fast. The witness could very well just want a little fame. Hell, the old guy is probably an asshole too. Maybe we got 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks that way. Kind of reminds me of "The evil shall slay the wicked."


----------

